# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Nimbus, micro UGV, Cogniteam, Petah Tikva, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Cogniteam

Home page - cogniteam.com/nimbus

----------


## Airicist

Hamster by CogniTeam

Published on Nov 3, 2015




> Hamster is small autonomous robot for developers. Hamster fully supports ROS and has the following built in abilities: Localization, Mapping, Navigation, and Path planning. 
> Hamster is equipped with:
> - 360 degree Lidar
> - HD camera
> - IMU
> - GPS
> - WIFI
> - 2 Raspberry Pi computers

----------


## Airicist

Hamster by CogniTeam (outdoor)

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

About Nimbus

Sep 29, 2021

----------

